

HTML clocks using JavaScript and CSS rotation - skorks
http://joncom.be/code/css-clocks/

======
sumeeta
It's funny.

This is actually really cool, but all I can see is this:

> Warning: This isn't going to work in any currently available version of
> Internet Explorer* or many older browsers.

And all I can think about is _screw Internet Explorer_.

